# What babies will I get?



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

I got a pair of Kazan Tumblers and the hen is yellow(brown and red=*parents*) the male is Indigo (red /white and black=*parents*)
What colors will I get out of these?
View attachment 22591


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Of the parents, Which colours were the hens and which the cocks?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well we can guess what is under the recessive yellow but won't know for sure until you breed them. Can you get a full body picture of the indigo?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well we can guess what is under the recessive yellow but won't know for sure until you breed them. Can you get a full body picture of the indigo?


The parents of the yellow were a brown and a red yes? If the cockbird was the Brown then we know the yellow is red carrying Brown under the rec yellow.

Phil, If you can give me the specifics regarding the parents I can give you a rundown of what you will get.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Brown as in spread brown or a brown bar, check, etc? Red as in ash-red or recessive red? Just "red" to me, usually implies recessive red.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Hard to know what red they mean. I try to assume nothing, Some specifics from the thread maker would be good. It doesn't matter what pattern the brown is, If the cock was brown based and he bred a hen from it we know she is brown based under the rec red/yellow


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok: The parents of Indigo cock: cock=red/white hen=black
The parents of yellow hen: cock=brown hen=dilute.


----------

